# 80-Year-Old On the Stage....Amazing



## Michael. (May 8, 2014)

.

They Were Skeptical At First, 
But This 80-Year-Old Went On Stage 
And Blew Everyone Away! Amazing!

Spectacular Salsa - Paddy & Nico 
.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/hjHnWz3EyHs#t=265
.​


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2014)

Dancing at 80, I can only admire the lady for her courage.


----------



## Bee (May 8, 2014)

I remember watching them on the show, she was excellent for her age.


----------

